# Whats your rider cancel %?



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

I get a cancel about 10% of the time. 1 out of 10 riders cancel.

Many people have told me, they request a ride only to see how far they are.
then they cancel to see if they can get a closer driver.

But they dont understand (or care), we sometimes have already made an u-turn, or got off the highway to head their direction, and wasted gas.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

167 requests 30 cancels - 18%

Had one person do 4 requests and 4 cancels within 5 minutes last night. On the 4th one I called her and chewed her a new one.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> 167 requests 30 cancels - 18%
> 
> Had one person do 4 requests and 4 cancels within 5 minutes last night. On the 4th one I called her and chewed her a new one.


Had the same one time - multiple cancellations in a row from same person. Wrote a long text then deleted and just sent "Thank you for canceling". Response was "Who is these"? Went from being pissed to laughing and just went on with the night. It happens.


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

I wish I knew, but If I had to guess I would say about 10/15% of the time. Last night from 1AM-3AM I had 4/5 cancel on me EN ROUTE. I mean I can deal with the immediate cancels but when im a couple mins from where theyre located? The ****.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Cancellations en route are the cost of doing business. Unfortunately only Uber and the rider benefits with basically no cost to them while the driver is the only once who incurs the costs.

This is where Uber can't have their cake and eat it too (well, shouldn't at least). Uber's goal is to have Drivers Accept 100% of the Rider Requests but does not want to even share the cost of cancelled requests en route (okay, I guess you can attribute 1 cent for Server Usage & not making money off of Driver Fare blah blah).

Then went Drivers chooses not to accept requests that are "too far", in the "wrong direction" or really for whatever reason, they think the Drivers are devaluing "their" business model re customer satisfaction.

The further the distance/time any one Rider Request is from the Driver location, the higher the costs are whether the "Request" actually turns into a "Fare", or in many cases, is "Cancelled En Route".

Again, this is a case were Uber has a _Significant Control over Increasing the Acceptance Rate _by 1) Having Fare Rates that are higher, and/or 2) Providing compensation to Drivers for Cancellations En Route. Instead, Uber complains, threatens Driver Deactivation, and in some cases, Deactivates Drivers for Low Acceptance Rates.

Love Uber as an App Concept and means to make some additional scratch. Pissed at Uber for being so Duplicitous.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't get weekly summaries in DFW. I emailed asking why some cities get it and some don't, and support simply pointed me to the partner invoices as if they had no clue. I didn't bother following up.


----------



## WeekendsOnly (Sep 29, 2014)

I am in Eugene, and got a ping for the intersection of Beltline hwy, and interstate 5. This is a crossroad of 2 major freeways. I thought that it was someone who broke down, but then got a call from them. They asked how far I was from Henderson. I was confused. They somehow requested a ride in Eugene, from Henderson Nevada. Wires were crossed somewhere.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

IHATE$5RIDES said:


> I wish I knew, but If I had to guess I would say about 10/15% of the time. Last night from 1AM-3AM I had 4/5 cancel on me EN ROUTE. I mean I can deal with the immediate cancels but when im a couple mins from where theyre located? The ****.


Uber needs to start paying us for all of these cancellations. At least Lyft does that for their drivers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You all need to realize that you are getting hammered twice, you are wasting time and fuel on a supposed fare that will not happen, at the same time you are most likely losing a legit fare, maybe even a lucrative one, chew on that for a while.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

IHATE$5RIDES said:


> I wish I knew, but If I had to guess I would say about 10/15% of the time. Last night from 1AM-3AM I had 4/5 cancel on me EN ROUTE. I mean I can deal with the immediate cancels but when im a couple mins from where theyre located? The ****.


This is why the cancellation fee needs to $10 minimum, and if it's during surge times the multiplier.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

pengduck said:


> This is why the cancellation fee needs to $10 minimum, and if it's during surge times the multiplier.


Uber doesn't even enforce the Pax cancellation fees on their clients. If they don't want to charge the clients for cancellations, fine. Uber should at least have the decency to pay their drivers for all of these bullshit passenger cancellations. This is a clear indication and example as to why Uber does NOT have our backs no matter what lies they try to sell to us. I'm also still waiting to see how lowering the fees amounted to more rides and more money. My bottom line has dropped 20 - 30 % since they cut prices.


----------



## Joel (Oct 18, 2014)

I wish there is someone from the Uber Admi. who reads these Forums and act upon the coments or at least tell the drivers why they cannot get the cancellation fee.
I have had Cancellations after getting to the pick-up point and waiting the 5 minutes and then calling the customer only to say they were testing the system. i have not been paid those cancellations.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

pengduck said:


> This is why the cancellation fee needs to $10 minimum, and if it's during surge times the multiplier.


To be fair, cancellation fees ARE multiplied during surge. At least they are in DFW.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> I wish there is someone from the Uber Admi. who reads these Forums and act upon the coments or at least tell the drivers why they cannot get the cancellation fee.
> I have had Cancellations after getting to the pick-up point and waiting the 5 minutes and then calling the customer only to say they were testing the system. i have not been paid those cancellations.


There is a thread here that features activity from an Uber CSR. It's prominently listed.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Joel said:


> I wish there is someone from the Uber Admi. who reads these Forums and act upon the coments or at least tell the drivers why they cannot get the cancellation fee.
> I have had Cancellations after getting to the pick-up point and waiting the 5 minutes and then calling the customer only to say they were testing the system. i have not been paid those cancellations.


Send email again to your local office. You followed their procedures, you should be paid. Cost of "Testing/1st Time" should not be 100% burden on the Driver.

Keep emailing them. Start email nice, then just be straight forward that you followed all procedures to be paid for a cancellation. When will the Cancellation Fee be paid?

Good Luck


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Send email again to your local office. You followed their procedures, you should be paid. Cost of "Testing/1st Time" should not be 100% burden on the Driver.
> 
> Keep emailing them. Start email nice, then just be straight forward that you followed all procedures to be paid for a cancellation. When will the Cancellation Fee be paid?
> 
> Good Luck


You will not be paid in this case. Every rider (even riders who are simply making a new account) gets a free cancellation -- and that is entirely subsidized by the driver, not Uber. It's not right, but that's how it will go.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Uber needs to start paying us for all of these cancellations. At least Lyft does that for their drivers.


Huh? Pray tell.


----------

